
Apple could buy the mobile phone industry - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/06/17/apple-could-buy-the-mobile-phone-industry/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Asymco+%28asymco%29
======
headShrinker
Apple having billions in cash has led to an interesting line of questioning.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=apple+carrier+77+billion> 'They could buy
their own phone carrier', 'they could by other companies'. I don't understand
the point other than trying to quantify the amount of liquid cash Apple has in
the form of a metaphor. ie: 'Warren Buffett could buy an entire amusement
park, and an airline.' I will just put my forecast in writing, "Apple
investing in anything to do with the dated telecom infrastructure would be
stupid, and they know this".

------
smackfu
(Except Samsung, who is the biggest vendor.)

